# BE portafilter modification



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Don't know how well this is known, but I've only just found out (after 4+ years)...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Gail is so on trend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh Gaiiiiiiiiiiil )

I remember wanting to go to Seattle a few years ago just to visit their shop!!!


----------



## Cooky8ean (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm gonna try taking the plastic out of the bottom of my portafilter.


----------



## Wgl2019 (Dec 1, 2019)

What's the advantage of this?

Presumably the plastic part is there for a reason?


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm using exactly the same setup Bambino with BE portafilter (plastic removed) and single wall baskets and have not seen this video before...

Thanks for sharing.

I see no material difference after removing the plastic part. But its much easier to clean and to avoid use of plastic.


----------



## Cooky8ean (Dec 5, 2019)

She mentions about coffee touching plastic, I assume the real real purists think it may effect taste. I'll let you know!


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

On my BE, it seems to have sped up extraction but I thought I could go a lot finer anyway.


----------



## Cooky8ean (Dec 5, 2019)

-Mac said:


> On my BE, it seems to have sped up extraction but I thought I could go a lot finer anyway.


Have you had to adjust grind setting then because of removing the plastic?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah, still tweaking it but I think it'll be a few marks/settings finer on my Niche. If I don't like it, I can always put the plastic back in.


----------

